# Dbol only



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can any1 comment on dbol only cycle ( example 6 week or so ) ive hear really deffrent answers to this some claiming its waste of time others swearing by it ,

I was plaining to do a 10 week cycle of dbol and test but due to different reasons im wanting to drop the test and extend an up the dose of dbol so it when be a dbol only cycle , i know enough about diet and macros so diet is fine , i train 6 times a week with good form so thats fine ,

Ps reasons im dropping test
I am really prone to acne, on test i look like a dart board 
I go on holiday in 11 weeks so i have little time and also little recourses in regards to pct etc
My wife is against steroids and swear shed never be with me if i took them , so a oral only cycle is not only easy to hide but can be decided as a tablet supplement , and it makes its easy for me to plan an take without hassle of hidden etc and without the obvious side effects ..

Dbol only what do u guys say ?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is a good answer. 




NO



you can't run dbol only.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2015)

All your reasons suck to run Dbol only...

You will get just as much, if not more, acne from Dbol

Dbol will surpress you just as much as test.

No obvious side effects from Dbol? L O to the fukking L.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 1, 2015)

I didnt think dbol was that bad for acne , and with 6 week of dbol would u only need nolva on hand as pct and or if gyno comes around


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a party....


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2015)

Some people are such pussies, why consider running anything if your going to act like a girl about it?


----------



## DF (Jul 1, 2015)

On DBOL I get high BP, bloat, painful swollen nips, acne & severe indigestion.  I would not do an oral without test. I wouldn't do a cycle without test.  However,  I have seen threads with guys doing Tren only, deca only ect.... & some applaud them... I don't get it.  What's the diff?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 1, 2015)

I knew i would get flamed for this post , as i say reasons above , if it had been 1 or 2 reasons pn thier own i would've ignored them and went ahead , but the fact that i have 10 weeks in what to get my products and start then it makes it alot harder along with the other reasona , plus last time i done test i took at lease 12 weeks to get rid of the acne


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Obvi the acne reason isnt valid if people are saying its just as bad on dbol then test


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2015)

So why are you even asking if you don't like the answers you are getting and are just going to run dbol solo anyway?

It's not going to kill you but if you have a short 6 weeker, run a couple hundred mg of test prop and thank me later.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## HDH (Jul 1, 2015)

The wife would be my biggest concern. A divorce trumps all.

D-bol was run by itself for years, years ago. I have to agree with DF on the other compounds being run by themselves.

Would I run without Test? 

No, but I don't have a reason not to either. If you decide to run some test, not sure I would choose the Prop. The shots are more frequent and that will make it that much harder to hide.

Keep in mind also that D-bol can blow you up depending on your eating habits. I might suggest an AI for water retention because the blowing up and deflating of water can be an obvious sign of usage.

We are all adults here and capable of making our own decisions. You just have to do what is best for the situation. If you can get away with injects, give em a go. If not, a good wife is hard to find.

Just an opinion of course.

H


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 1, 2015)

Fukk it. I say do it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2015)

I ran MDrol back when I was like 21. No test or anything else. 

Needless to say that I clearly wasn't educated about pct or anything of the sort. 

So here I am 10 years later and I'm on TRT, so in my opinion I wouldn't recommend it lol. 

But it's your horse so Giddyup cowboy


----------



## Dex (Jul 1, 2015)

That sucks that your wife isn't on board. That would be difficult. My wife is fine with it and keeps asking if I found any yet, even said she would help with injections.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 1, 2015)

If your wife is dead set against steroids to the point you are scared of running testosterone why even think about dbol?


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's a horrible idea you can totally drop the Dbol and stick with the test either your all in or all out this is not something you can half ass. What makes you think Dbol is better than test it will shut you down just as hard you will aromatize harder and not get quality results.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2015)

here's the thing that needs said that hasn't. If you're gonna ignore the opinions and suggestions here and still plan on running it solo then run a low dose of 10  to 20 mgs per day. If it's real legit dbol tabs of course. People can give all the advice they want, doesn't mean  you're gonna listen. Don'teven think about running dbol only at a high dose.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 1, 2015)

I say divorce the wife, and run all the dbol only cycles your little heart desires


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 1, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> I say divorce the wife, and run all the dbol only cycles your little heart desires




Or take the whip away from your wife....


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> I say divorce the wife, and run all the dbol only cycles your little heart desires





Pinkbear said:


> Or take the whip away from your wife....



Or take your boxers off her and start wearing them again!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 1, 2015)

Do it. Please do it already !!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 1, 2015)

just dont man.  Just dont.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 1, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Some people are such pussies, why consider running anything if your going to act like a girl about it?



Oooooooooooh shxt jenn.....he's calling you out gurl


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry, this rainbow filter phenomenon has me feeling a little bit.......queery


----------



## snake (Jul 2, 2015)

4Aces,

Clear something up for me; You're dropping the test because you only want to go with an oral and the wife is dead set against "Steroids? Is that to say you are taking an oral test now?

I never had an acne problem even as a teen so I don't know what you are going through, but are you dialed in? This is not guaranteed fix but getting your blood work in line may help if you haven't been on top of it. Just an idea brother. Some guys do everything right and still have a problem, maybe you're one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2015)

Dbol will blow you up with acne.  Bad choice.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 2, 2015)

You can run a dbol only cycle, plenty of people have in fact. 

The question is why would you?

If you have done proper research on these compounds you are talking of working with you would have a list longer than the one you wrote in your original post telling you why a dbol only cycle is not very optimal. Nor very wise.

In a nut shell.
You will get all the sides that you are trying to avoid.
Your wife will know. More bloat with the dianabol than test.
You will lose everything you have gained more then likely by the time your system is back functional.

A better question is why not just slin pin some test prop in the delts for 10 weeks at a moderate dose? 
Cheap. Available. Optimal.

Goodluck sir.


----------

